# AlPB 17" $800 in Toronto Craigslist - legit?



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

I wonder about stuff like this
http://toronto.craigslist.org/sys/35573981.html

I monitor Craigslist computer classifieds through RSS and I frequently almost new PB's going for $1000. To me, it's unbelievable and makes me wonder if they're stolen or it's just a really really good deal.

Anyone have any experience with craigslist classifieds?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

As the old saying goes. If it's too good to be true......


Why would someone buy a $3700.00 computer and sell it off for $800.00 two months later?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

As the astute PT Barnum pointed out

"There's one born every minute"


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

And to think, I thought the one on eBay for $1700 was a scam... $800? Come on...


----------



## Alec (Mar 24, 2001)

check out the reply i got from the seller...

-----------------

Hello,
Yes sir i sell you Apple PowerBook G4 17' for 800$USD (including all the shipping taxes). And Dear friend, I am from USA and I am agent of PowerBook company and if you want make the deal with me you will recive the Laptop directly from PowerBook factory and if you have problem with the Laptop you can contact me and I resolve the problem, you have a warranty 2 years for the Laptop. The PowerBook it is brand new in original box with all the accesories and warranty 2 years. It is in Very God Conditions 100% .

Thank`s and reply me soon !


-----------------------------------

boy oh boy!


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Well as long as he's from "Powerbook company..."


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Just ask him why is he selling it on the Toronto Craigslist...and then say that you will pick up the Powerbook in Toronto from him.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Amazing! Brand new in the box and in very god(sic) condition. Who possibly could be stupid enough to fall for this scam?


----------



## Alec (Mar 24, 2001)

i thought about asking if i could pick it up in toronto but then decided that i'm just too lazy.

did anyone here see the full documentary of an ebay powerbook scam where the scammer got totally screwed on videotape? it was in london and more then 10 people were in on the scamming the scammer.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> It is in Very God Conditions 100%


Ooh _zowie!_ 

 

It's a scam.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

these 'deals' were on buysellzone.com a little while ago too.. i bet the method of payment is western union, and you make it in a friend's name, so the seller can't get it, but just to 'verify' that's it's there.. then they'll send you your very own brand new condition powerbook.. yup, except no they won't, they'll just pick up the money anyway, because they don't need id, just the amount, name, and transfer #... and people still fall for this stuff.. lol..


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

That response was hilarious - I'm feeling the urge to reach through my computer and wring his neck. I loved "The Powerbook Company" - if you're going to scam someone, at least get your facts straight. We should make it a sport to scam the scammers.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

C'mon guys; quit picking on Alec's _"Dear friend"_!

LMAO


----------



## trentcanuck (Aug 8, 2003)

There's a guy working the Vancouver Craigslist who bugs me as well.
It might be legit (since the prices aren't so obviously crazy low), but I'm about 99% sure it's a scam.

His ads look like everybody else's, but when I reply, asking for his number, or to have him call me (as is standard contact on a local site), he replies saying he "can't call to Canada", but I can trust him because he "has a storefront", and he "has a website", which he provides a link to.

The last time I (inadvertantly) inquired about one of his ads, then discovered it was the same guy, I told him that I thought his operation looked pretty sketchy, and asked why he was posting on Vancouver Craigslist. He told me to pay by credit card, so I'd be protected --and that makes me wonder if he's stealing credit card info too!


----------

